# Schubert's Impromptu, opus 90 n°3



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi !

I have recently recorded this video :






Please comment it !


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey, that's pretty good. I'm a big fan of Schubert's piano works and have often used the harmony behind this impromptu as a jumping-off point for improvs.

Really great phrasing and dynamics!


----------

